# campsites for london



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all,looking for reccomendations for a campsite Windsor side of London close to good transport links into London,we have used Crystal Palace previously but the wife doesnt like going through Brixton !!!....any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: campites for london*



tyreman1 said:


> Hi all,looking for reccomendations for a campsite Windsor side of London close to good transport links into London,we have used Crystal Palace previously but the wife doesnt like going through Brixton !!!....any ideas much appreciated.


Chertsey C&CC site not far from junction 11 of the M25.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Use the train from Crystal Palace station into town!!

The station is about 20 minutes walk from the site, and its quicker than the bus :wink: 


Out of the gate turn left, when you get to the multiple signalised junction just the "other" side of bus station turn left down the hill to the station. A pleasant walk (if its not ***ing down of course)

p.s.
Canford Bottom any better these days :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

We used the CC site at Denham park, it is on the west of London near the m40 m25 junction, it has a railway station nearby and buses. It may be what you are after.


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

We always use Chertsey CCS for visiting London


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: campites for london*



rayc said:


> tyreman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chertsey C&CC site not far from junction 11 of the M25.
> ...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Use the train from Crystal Palace station into town!!
> 
> The station is about 20 minutes walk from the site, and its quicker than the bus Wink


An alternative to the longish bus ride into the City from Crystal Palace is to get off the bus at Brixton, cross the road to the underground (your other half closing her eyes as she does so as she doesn't like going THROUGH Brixton 8O ) and then, using Oyster Card, just a few mins on Underground to wherever you want to go.

If you're of a certain age, the bus pass from Crystal Palace makes it cheaper still :lol:


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Does it need to be west london? There are a few campsites along the lea valley and to the north that have easy access to the centre.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies so far.....Steve,we're coming up the M4 so thought ther would be plenty of choice with good quick rail link into town around the Windsor /Slough areas....Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Brixton is much better now than it was 4 or 5 years ago if you want to stick with plan A  

Dick


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We we're there about 2 years ago and in all fairness I don't think it was any worse than any where else,in fact one of the reasons for going last time was to see a group in Ronnie Scott's and I came back on my own at 12pm,I'm just looking to see if there are any good alternatives....Dave


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Can anybody please tell me is Is the Chertsey site inside or outside the L.E.Z ?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

04HBG said:


> Can anybody please tell me is Is the Chertsey site inside or outside the L.E.Z ?


Sorry: can't help on that because it doesn't affect us.

We stayed at Chertsey once and really liked it, with the river and some nice walks.

However, I think it cost £7-12 to get a taxi to the station for 9am. When I returned at 5.30pm there were no cabs available for an hour!!! I walked back to the site after a busy day in Central London.

As I said, we stayed once!!

Abbey Woods is still my favourite, although Crystal Palace is a good second.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

04HBG said:


> Can anybody please tell me is Is the Chertsey site inside or outside the L.E.Z ?


Chertsey is outside the LEZ

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/17678.aspx#tkt-tab-panel-2


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just back from a week at Henley on Thames, CC site. 20 minute walk or £5 taxi ride to station. £16 return to Paddington with Railcard. 40 minute journey with an easy change at Twyford.
The site has too many tall trees blocking the sun for me but it is fine for easy London visits plus Henley is a lovely place as well.
Bob


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> However, I think it cost £7-12 to get a taxi to the station for 9am. When I returned at 5.30pm there were no cabs available for an hour!!! I walked back to the site after a busy day in Central London.
> 
> Good luck - Gordon


Chertsey station to the site is 1.3 miles. That is some mileage rate!!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I just park up on any residential road I feel like and kip there! 

If you're going into town, just make sure you're somewhere which has no resident's parking. 

If you're going out in the evening, why not just drive your van? You can park for free after 6.30pm in most parts of the West End. If you drive in just after 6pm so avoiding the congestion charge and pay to park for the first 30 mins, then you can just stay put. 

You don't have to park right in the West End. You could park in a side street in the city or just south of waterloo for free ater 6.30 or even Regent's Park, lovely and quiet, and walk or get a bus a short trip to your theatre. Afterwards, if you want a drink, just sleep there and return to a less central free place at 8.30am, or pay for an hour or two if you like a lie in. 

Places to leave your van all day for free include Marnock Road, next to Crofton Park station. Poplar Walk in Herne Hill from where you can get a bus straight to the Aldwych. And there'll be many others if you look.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Four Oakes Henley
Swiss Farm Henley
Denhem CC
Highclere farm Beaconsfield
Amerden Caravan Park Maidenhead
Westhorpe Park Little Marlow( cc cert)
Hurley Riverside Park Maidenhead 

All " near " M4. I would go for the Henley ones


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Parking fr London*

Still won't beat France for taxi fares:- 40 euroes for 23km to hospital and from 6pm onwards 60euros return=100 euros in one day. 10 euros for 3 miles to medical centre for dressing and 20 back after him waiting outside chemist for us to get dressings to take back to centre following day. good to to brush up on medical proceedures for french after impatient care ie dressings etc.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Chertsey gets my vote - its one of three london sites we've used before and like the best - don't try and drive into central london as we did on our first stay as Chertsey - takes ages and parking was a nightmare.
We're booked in for three nights early December


----------

